# They are soft as shit and part of your family if you train them right



## Jackied82 (8 mo ago)

I’ve had my Belgian Mali since he was 8 weeks old. He’s coming onto 9 months old now…
It been really pissing me off. These people on selling sites offering them for a shit price “not got the time, I’ve got health issues etc etc. 
They are a brilliant breed. If you train them and give them time, lots of affection. Like any dog would would respond in the same way.
Yes they do bark a lot but is that bad trait 🤷‍♀️ I think not


----------



## Jackied82 (8 mo ago)

Jackied82 said:


> I’ve had my Belgian Mali since he was 8 weeks old. He’s coming onto 9 months old now…
> It been really pissing me off. These people on selling sites offering them for a shit price “not got the time, I’ve got health issues etc etc.
> They are a brilliant breed. If you train them and give them time, lots of affection. Like any dog would would respond in the same way.
> Yes they do bark a lot but is that bad trait 🤷‍♀️ I think not


Also Brilliant with my kids and dogs too. Not so good with strangers moving fast is runners and cyclists. Bit he’s got a distraction ball


----------

